# Serious breakout, what causes you to breakout?



## lawrawr (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm having the worst breakout of spots for about 3 years. I have combination skin, but am also having a few spots on my body, like my back and arm.

I have no clue what is causing it, I've not changed my moisturiser, foundation, cleanser or anything like that.
I've started eating healthier, lets sugar and fats and more fruit and veg.
I also religiously take my makeup off every night.

Is there anything else that could be causing me to break out?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 15, 2009)

your pillow could be causing your facial breakouts. i know that my hair leaves oil on my pillow and then i put my face on it... not the best thing for acne prone skin. i change my pillowcase once a week sometimes more than that and its helping. have you changed to a new shampoo or conditioner??? sometimes the ingredients in those sit on your skin after a shower and clog your pores... try washing your face after a shower to ensure that there isn't any residue left.


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 15, 2009)

im having a similiar problem. I NEVER break out and a couple of days ago I had a bunch of pimples pop up on both of my temple areas and a few whitedheads on my cheek near my nose. No clue how and I dont know what to do!


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 15, 2009)

It could be genetics/heredity. Look at your family, did they break out in certain spots you never did until recently? (I remeber when my cheeks started breaking out *I was shocked!* but then I learned my mom had the same problem as a teen...too bad we can't change that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Or maybe you are allergic/reacting to something...like certian foods/clothing fabric/pet fur/plants/perfumes/scented body creams? Any hairspray/gel/mousse or hair near your skin/face like bangs *fringe* or long hair?

Do you ever "pop" your pimples? that can spread germs around your face if not done correctly and cause more breakouts.

It could also be the weather...when it's hot you sweat, the sweat can cause you to break out (like your back or forehead, it sinks into your pores if you don't wipe it off with a clean towel, or simply shower)...do you ever exercise with makeup *on*? Try to wear cotton shirts/clothes as much as possible to let your skin breathe. The environment we live in can play a part in it, like all the smoke in the air or dirt (if you live in sandy/desert areas).

Obvious reason is when "aunt flow" visits every month (the hormones and chemical inbalaces) or just everyday stress. Maybe any medication/drug you are taking? maybe more than one that reacts to the other?

Do you eat food with natural oils in them? (like avocado and nuts?) Or drink alcohol? *it dehidrates your body/skin*

There are alooot of factors as to why people break out but my advice would be just to drink aloooot of water to detoxify yourself naturally and help your body *and skin* stay hydrated...so when you eat something "bad", balance it with water! And NEVER touch your face during the day when your hands are dirty... I noticed I use to do this while sitting on a desk, I'd rest my hand on my chin. Remember: Pimples are a way for your body to get rid of *detoxify* all the "bad" things in your body/skin. Hope this helps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.
I am not an expert/professional skin specialist.
This is merely my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since I've gone through
sooo much with acne/pimples over the years.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2009)

Make-up, unfortunately, makes me break out. I can't use any sort of powder on my face or else I get these ridiculous little white bumps around my chin and cheeks (good bye, p+p powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Just trying out new products can do it for me, too. My skin's way sensitive, so it reacts quite frequently.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

Your water intake might also be something u could look at


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you stressing out at all? Are you sleeping well? Those two things cause me to breakout if I'm not careful. My skin is always so clear when I'm happy and life is going my way lol. It could be your hair products rubbing off on your pillows/bedding too. I would also try working out with atleast no face makeup on and maybe try taking a multi-vitamin along with drinking lot's of water.


----------



## kblakes (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had massive jawline chin breakouts lately.  I'm think it is triggered by stress and hormones.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine is mostly genetics and hormones. When I come close to "that time of the month" I breakout on my shoulders and chest. Make sure that you are drinking lots of water, the general rule is 1 ounce of water for every 2 pounds that you weigh. That can really help a lot. If it really bothers you, you could see a derm and they will likely give you an anti-biotic, I found that it helped with the body acne. HTH!


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard that shampoo can also make you break out on  your body, not sure if it is true though.


----------

